# Archie has ripped up flooring!



## jackster (Sep 18, 2011)

Oh my god! Archie is nearly 11 months old and has been an absolute angel but tonight he has ripped up the floor in the kitchen. We are going to have to crate him,he will hate it. I feel so bad but what else can i do. He seems to be digging alot in the house or outside. He seems to have turned really naughty the past few days. I wonder if it is adolescence kicked in? Am i bad to crate him?


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Oh dear naughty Archie! Is he crated at all at the moment? I don't think you could just suddenly start crating him and expect him to be ok with it. You should do some work with him and using the crate for small amounts of time and without shutting the door first of all.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

was he alone for a while? just wondering why he would do that?? I crate train my dog, so she is fine in her crate...but she has been crated since day one....I think he will be ok if you crate him...but like Karen said...you will need to work up to it.


----------



## jackster (Sep 18, 2011)

No i have never needed to crate him but i will have to now as i can't trust he won't do it again. How long should i introduce him to it before i leave him properly? I work for about 4 hrs a day.


----------



## jackster (Sep 18, 2011)

I did leave him this morning with hubby to do some extra work and i don't know if it's that which has stressed him out as it's not his usual routine?


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh Jackie ... I have my hand over my mouth ... naughty boy Archie ... 

Introduce him slowly to the crate, set up with door open at all times, leave treats and toys in it, this way you may find he will just go in of his own accord to enjoy some treat or rest time. After a long walk and when he is tired may be a good time to give him some rest time in it with the door closed too. 

My dogs love the crate and I find it hard to take it away ... we have lovely doggy pillows, but they still have a crate ..... its just their special place


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

As it was by the back door - do you think he wanted to/needed to go outside? Is there a neighbourhood bitch who might be in season maybe? Just seems unusual for an 11 month old dog who hasn't been a destroyer before now to suddenly start? Although I'm no expert! :behindsofa:


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

flounder_1 said:


> As it was by the back door - do you think he wanted to/needed to go outside? Is there a neighbourhood bitch who might be in season maybe? Just seems unusual for an 11 month old dog who hasn't been a destroyer before now to suddenly start? Although I'm no expert! :behindsofa:


:iagree: I was thinking along the same lines..there must be a reason behind this behaviour..odd for destruction to start now  Could he be bored??


----------



## Sam1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Can I recommend ceramic tiles! As youll have to replace the flooring now anyway! Give the husband something to do over the weekend and you won't have to go through the hassle of buying a crate and teaching him to like being in it! Plus a much easier floor too! Everyone wins!.....except the husband who has to lay them! If he moans, tell him he should have been watching the dog!  we did this when my border collie found a slight nick in the floor, I think she had a lovely time doing it! Enjoy shopping! The money spent on a new crate and new Lino would probably be the same as tiles.... good luck!


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Do you have to shut him in the kitchen? What about different room?


----------



## jackster (Sep 18, 2011)

Archie has been castrated,he has always been left in the kitchen and to be honest i can't trust him in another room now. He is constantly digging in his bed etc. I just don't know what to do as i have to go to work this afternoon for 4 and a half hours. I always leave him kong and toys but this time he just got bored.


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

You may already do this but how about taking him out for a long walk or run before you go out to work to tire him out then hopefully he'll sleep for a little while?

Clare and Bertie


----------



## jackster (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks Clare,
I take him for a run most days over the woods at about 11 for an hr but ii will make it later at about 1 for an hr before i leave him at 2.30.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Hope the later walk/run works better for you ... he will be tired and hopefully leave that floor alone


----------



## jackster (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks Jo Jo,
So do i,he is such a lovely boy and i'm sure it will be sorted soon.


----------



## Sam1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Let us know what happened when you got back from work! Hope no more was ripped!


----------



## jackster (Sep 18, 2011)

Hi All,thought i would give you an update. I got home lastnight and all was quiet when i walked in. Little Archie hadn't touched the floor at all. I believe that a big change in his routine unsettled him which prob stressed him out. He is used to me being with him quite a bit so the day he done the floor i went to work twice although he was left with hubbie in the morning. When we both went to work in the afternoon he probably felt i was leaving him again. He is my little shadow and does love being with us. I won't do extra shifts again and will just stick to our routine. We are going to meet a lady on Fri who does dog sitting and on days we want to go out for a while we will take him to her. She seemed lovely and we just want to take Archie to her house for a look round before we leave him for a day in May. Thanks for all your advice. Fingers crossed.I don't want to crate him now as i don't think he will cope with it even if i did do it slowly.x


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

So pleased to hear that Archie didn't finish the floor off whilst you were at work yesterday  I hope your visit goes well with the doggy day care lady.

Clare and Bertie


----------



## LisaVonH (Mar 17, 2012)

i agree with the floor thing - leave him as its already destroyed - then when you replace, tile it  its horrid when they break things though isnt it  my old GSD cross removed a door frame once, but some idiot had let off fireworks while i was out  poor baby must have been terrified xxx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks for the update, great plan with the dog sitting  best for you and of course Archie  I would always recommend dog walkers, dog sitting or day care for people who have regular commitments. Cockapoos love human company   it’s nice to be loved so much ... xxx


----------

